# Late cycle and negative pregnancy test



## zskp (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello to everyone 
I'm still new to posting but I have been a member for a while. OK lets first start off with a little bit about me I was in a relationship for 7 1/2 years and have 5 wonderful children. Once I had my 5th child I got my tubes tied cause I just knew I was done and then I met my husband who has no children and we have been married for 9 years. So we decided to have my tubes untied and when they did the procedure the lengths were shorter then the op report left tube 4.5 cm and right tube 3.5 cm and they say you need at least 5cm to conceive. Me and DH went to fertility specialist and they said ivf because of my tubal length and he has a low sperm count. So I decided to see another specialist and they gave me clomid and it worked one time in Dec 2011 but sadly I had a mc   at eight weeks. So this brings us up to speed today. Well I decided not to try anymore because of all the negative test I would get month after month after month. Then this year September had a normal cycle and then the month of Oct I had a really weird cycle. Oh and to add I have not took any fertility meds for a while and my cycles normally don't go pass 31 days unless I'm on meds which then it's 32 days so I decided to go with longest which I put down to 32 days.


Cd 1 bleed for a half of day
Cd 2 bleed for a half of day
Cd 3 bleed for a half of day
Cd 4 bleed all day light
Cd 5 bleed all day light
Cd 6 bleed all day light
Cd 7 bleed all day light
Cd 8 bleed all day light
Cd 9 bleed all day light
Cd 10 bleed all day light
Cd 11 bleed all day light
and I only have a 5 day cycle and the whole time blood was brown. So for the month of Nov I just knew my cycle was coming I went out brought pads and all. But when I hit cycle day 32 nothing so I poas and did clearblue digital bfn Cd 33 Bfn Cd 37 Bfn I have not tested since then and I am on cd 43 and still no sign of cycle as of today I will currently be 6wks if pregnant and my boobs have started hurting really bad and all I want to do is eat, I was constipated and was peeing a lot now I have regular poops again but don't pee as much . Can anyone please help me sorry for the long long book I have written 
Me 34 DH 37
we have been trying for 7 years now
I haven't had a child in 10yrs.


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Just seen this and wanted to check how you were doing.  The cycle does sound odd.  It might be that you didn't ovulate at all and that's why your period is late.  Did you test?


----------



## mindybeam (Sep 5, 2012)

H zskp.  I had a similar experience a few months ago and then I was ill and af arrived a couple of weeks later and I think the onset of being ill messed with my cycles.  I thought I wasn't ovulating any more so I asked my gp to refer me for day 21 bloods but this month I have actually ovulated so I think it just takes a while to get back to normal and hopefully you will too soon. or you've got a little bundle whos shy of hpts!


----------



## zskp (Aug 10, 2011)

OK ladies sorry it took so long to reply back and thanks for replying back and helping me out. I would like to say yes I took about 4 to 7 pregnancy test and all were negative. Then the witch got me 2wks and 1day late on cycle day 46  me and my dh just knew we were pregnant then she had to show. Funny thing is I had every pregnancy symptom you can name even swollen and sore bbs my stomach even got bigger and we were not trying at the time so I know it wasn't in my head. So I have became so fed up to the point I don't want to try anymore but I just cant say no because I really want more and I know you would love to have at least one child of his own before he leave the face of this earth. OK so I was researching on the internet about fertility rituals and I found this site were the guy does fertility rituals for 99 dollars and he cast a spell it's also called voodoo and he guarantee you will get pregnant in 20 or 90 days and have a healthy baby and if not he will refund you your money back. So I am thinking about giving it a try after the holiday.


----------

